# Honda EU3000is low ac voltage



## Sparkenergy (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm new here and looking for advice about a Honda EU3000is that is only putting out 75 - 80V on all the AC receptacles. I'm seeing a steady 59.7 Hz. I'm getting 16V at the DC receptacle. I just went through all of the regular servicing. The troubleshooting section in the shop manual indicates that i should pull a 6-pin wire below the throttle control and check for voltage on the stator and rotor, which i'll do tomorrow. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm in a very remote part of northern canada and the internet is my best hope for getting this generator back up and running. None of my LED's or electronics will operate at this low voltage. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Sparkenergy said:


> I'm new here and looking for advice about a Honda EU3000is that is only putting out 75 - 80V on all the AC receptacles. I'm seeing a steady 59.7 Hz. I'm getting 16V at the DC receptacle. I just went through all of the regular servicing. The troubleshooting section in the shop manual indicates that i should pull a 6-pin wire below the throttle control and check for voltage on the stator and rotor, which i'll do tomorrow. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm in a very remote part of northern canada and the internet is my best hope for getting this generator back up and running. None of my LED's or electronics will operate at this low voltage. Thanks in advance for any help.


You're doing it right by having the shop manual. Follow the troubleshooting procedures carefully, and record your measurements. It is a simple process if you take your time and follow the procedures exactly. 

Do you know if this is a USA or Canada-spec EU3000is? You can tell by the labels: English only (USA models) or English & French (Canada model). I only ask because there are some features that are different between the two, but I believe the troubleshooting procedures are the same.


----------

